# Passed 300 clicks with XT-4



## Ysarex (Aug 7, 2020)

I'm about to consider myself past the testing phase with my new Fuji XT-4. I really like the camera and am quickly settling on the XT-4 as my favorite. I'm using it mostly with the 16-55 zoom which is too big and heavy but it's so good.

The big controversial addition to the XT-4 is the back screen which is fully articulated. My age and knees automatically bias me in favor of a fully articulate screen but I can see where it's certainly a weak physical component -- gotta be careful with it as it would be easy to snap off.

The sensor in the camera is a 26 megapixel APS-C Sony made dual impedance sensor -- same as the XT-3. It is fitted with the Fuji X-Trans CFA which has it's +/-. It delivers 10.3 stops of DR and for me I can't argue that I really need more of anything than what I can get from this sensor.

There's an odd quirk in the way Fuji has decided to implement the extended ISO range. Base ISO is 160 but you can set the ISO dial to C and then access ISO values 125, 100, and 80. Camera's that commonly provide extended low ISO values typically just implement the ISO change in the camera's image processor and don't alter the sensor signal processing. Fuji does that with the ISO 80 value but for some odd reason the two values 100 and 125 are in fact implemented I suspect in the ADC with scaling. Quirky is all I got.

My testing has brought me to the conclusion that I will leave the camera's EC adjustment set to +1 as a default and I expect I will for the most part expose at +1 to +1.7 above the camera's meter reading.

Sorry I can't report on action AF as I don't have an interest in that (same with video). Auto focus seems instantaneous and the ability to shift the focus point with the joystick on the back is fabulous. This advance first appeared in the XT-2 and XH-1 cameras. In this current incarnation I can finally say that I will never focus/recompose again.

The camera is unusually quiet.

Here's the photos I took last week as I passed 300 shutter clicks.

Joe


----------



## Winona (Nov 8, 2020)

I inherited a XT-1. I can see myself progressing to a newer mirror less eventually so was interested in your review.


----------



## photoflyer (Nov 8, 2020)

Funny.  When I got the R6 I tried the 20 fps electronic shutter and it is so quiet I had taken 40 shots before I realized it was shooting!

Isn't learning a new camera fun!  I actually read the manual.  So many little nuggets...

Looks like you are well on your way with some excellent results.


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 14, 2020)

Missed this thread until now.  What were you shooting before the xt4?  Still happy with it a few months in?  This is likely my next camera body (making the Xt2 my back up).  I may wait until spring and hope for some used bodies to hit the market.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 14, 2020)

Joe, just 300 clicks? You need to come hang out with me one day at a football game and we'll shoot that many before the end of the 1st quarter. lol


----------



## Ysarex (Nov 14, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> Missed this thread until now.  What were you shooting before the xt4?  Still happy with it a few months in?  This is likely my next camera body (making the Xt2 my back up).  I may wait until spring and hope for some used bodies to hit the market.



I still have my XT-2 which I'm keeping. The T4 is an improved camera but only incrementally. I really like the larger longer-life battery and I also like the articulated LCD. IQ is about the same as the T2 -- any difference there isn't worth fussing over.

Joe


----------



## Ysarex (Nov 14, 2020)

ronlane said:


> Joe, just 300 clicks? You need to come hang out with me one day at a football game and we'll shoot that many before the end of the 1st quarter. lol



I'm up to 630 now and I'm also using my other cameras. My most used camera is my Canon G7. But I don't photograph sports and I don't need to bracket much except for things like wind. Guess I never broke old habits from shooting film where every press of the shutter cost $$$.

Joe


----------

